# Help I think my dog has a splinter in his throat



## harutuni (Dec 19, 2012)

Help, 
I put my dogs in the bedroom as my internet installer was in my home and I thought it would be good for both the dogs and the installer. Well when I opened the door my one dog had chewed on the handle of this wooden back scratcher my husband has. He has been coughing and spitting up clear spit all day. He finally stopped but what should I do? Can I give him some olive oil or something to help dislodge anything stuck in his throat. He still is eating but I'm worried.:blush:


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

If he's stopped choking, the likelihood is that he's got rid of whatever was stuck in there. Just try to get some water in him and keep an eye on him. If he starts coughing again, looks like he's in pain or there's any blood in his stool (or if he coughs/vomits blood), you'd be best off taking him to the vet.

Dogs swallow weird things all the time, and most of the time they deal with it on their own, but you can never be too safe!

If the wood was treated or polished, etc. and you think he swallowed a lot of it, that's probably a good reason to get him checked up too.

Try not to worry too much though- if he seems fine now (acting like himself, not coughing, still energetic, has an appetite, etc.) he's probably coughed it all up or managed to swallow it completely. Just make sure he has plenty to wash it down and keep a close eye on him


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Personally I'd ring your vet and tell him.

It happened to one of my sister's collies many years ago resulting in a visit to a specialist.

Splinters can travel and with my sister's dog an abcess formed on her leg several weeks later and out popped the splinter, but she was lucky.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry, but I don't think a forum should be your first point of call. There is no-one who can physically examine your dog, and any advice given here is pure guesswork, not even a qualified Vet would offer such advice. 

I'd be calling the qualified Vet.


----------



## Rottiemama (Nov 10, 2012)

Splinters are most definitely on the 'most dangerous' list in my experience.

Some of the wood might have dislodged, moved down and in fact splintered even more. Sharp woody bits lodged in stomachs, intestines etc can cause serious damage, and if the splinter is large enough even worse. 

Paying the vet to take a look now (for your dog's health, and your sanity) is far preferable to paying a vet much more (over Xmas) if there IS a splinter lodged somewhere.

I have learnt, when it comes to dogs, safer is far better than sorry. 

Good luck.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

I would call the vet as well, they will be able to feel for any discomfort. 

Hope your doggy is okay!!


----------

